# Neat Hairy Yellow Moth



## BrandonS (May 31, 2008)

My neighbor noticed this when I was outside the house today.  I grabbed the camera and tripod and took a few shots.  I thought it was pretty unique, especially his antennae (I've only ever seen brown moths).  Anyone know what it is?  As always, any C&C welcome.  I'm still new to all of this.  

EDIT:  I did some research.  It appears to be an IO Moth.  Knowing that I wished I would have waited for it to open it's wings.  They have giant blue dots on the underwings.  Apparently, from what I've read, it doesn't eat in adult form either.


----------



## JimmyO (May 31, 2008)

Geez, no idea
looks cool!


----------



## kyoungxlee (Jun 2, 2008)

this moth killed Big Bird


----------



## Dioboleque (Jun 2, 2008)

What a beast! :sillysmi:


----------

